
Baidu and KFC’s new smart restaurant suggests what to order based on your face - smb06
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/23/baidu-and-kfcs-new-smart-restaurant-suggests-what-to-order-based-on-your-face/
======
RubyPinch
That is a bit unimpressive, right?

They could just randomly pick anything from the menu, and say it was because
of the scan, and it would still have the same PR effect, wouldn't it? (since
no one would suspect it of getting it perfectly right in the first place)

------
tlb
I really want the restaurant that adjusts your portion size depending on your
body shape. Something like 1000 calories - (BMI^2). It'd keep me around
BMI=20.

